# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Ցավոտ թեմա. ինչպե՞ս պայքարել պզուկների դեմ

## BeatleMan

Ցավոտ թեմա.....ինչպես պայքարել պզուկների դեմ? :Think:

----------


## masivec

*Պերեկիսի վադառոդով վառել* :Jpit:

----------


## Jarre

> ինչպես պայքարել պզուկների դեմ?


Մասնագետ չեմ, որ վստահ խորհուրներ տամ, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ. պետք չի պայքարել հետևանքների դեմ, լավ կլինի սկզբից պարզել պատճառը ու դա բուժել, իսկ պզուկը իրենով, շատ հաճախ հետևանք է։  Երբեմն աղիքների և մարսողական համակարգի խախտման պատճառով է առաջանում։  Իսկ եթե միայն պզուկները մաքրել տալ ու պատճառը չբուժվի, միևնույն է որոշ ժամանակ հետո նորից կրկնվելու է։

Ի դեպ, ամբողջ կյանքս՝ փոքր ժամանակ, հասունացման շրջանում պզուկներ ընդհանրապես չեղան մոտս, իսկ հիմա նոր սկսում են։  Ժամանակն է բժշկական հետազոտություն անցնել  :Smile: 

ՀԳ.  շատ հեշտ ձև կա պզուկների պատճառը պարզելու։  Ես մի լաբորոտորիա գիտեմ, որ պզուկից քսուկ են վերցնում ու պարզում պատճառը։  Շատ թանկ չի։

----------

davidus (13.08.2009), Արևհատիկ (14.03.2010), Ուլուանա (06.04.2009)

----------


## Sedulik

> *Պերեկիսի վադառոդով վառել*


իսկ դրանից հետո հետքեր չեն մնա՞: :Think:

----------


## masivec

> իսկ դրանից հետո հետքեր չեն մնա՞:


Ես անում եմ հետք չի մնում,վառել կարողա կոպիտ ա հնչում :Smile: Դեղատանը հարցրեք կասի :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ծանոթ աղջիկներ կային, ինչ-որ սիլիցիլաթթու էին ոնց որ օգտագործում: Թե՞ էդ մաշկը մաքրելու համար էր...  :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ամենաճիշտ միջոցը. մաշկը մաքուր պահեք, պզուկները օճառաջրով լավ լվացեք ու չքչփորեք, թե չէ ինֆեկցիա կանցնի  :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (13.08.2009)

----------


## impression

> Ցավոտ թեմա.....ինչպես պայքարել պզուկների դեմ?


եղունգներով  :LOL:

----------

davidus (13.08.2009), Moonwalker (26.10.2010), murmushka (06.04.2009), Razo (05.09.2009), Ամմէ (05.12.2012), Ապե Ջան (13.08.2009), Արամ (13.08.2009), Երկնային (05.04.2009), ԿԳԴ (05.04.2009), Հայուհի (12.05.2010), Ձայնալար (06.04.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Թողեք իրանց կամքով կորչեն :Tongue:

----------


## Dayana

Հանգիստ թողնելով եզունգները գնում եք դեղատուն, գնում *մի տուփ* "Վաղենակ" նույն ինքը ` *Կալենդուլա*, հետո *մի շիշ Կամֆորայի սպիրտ*: Կալենդուլայի երկու գդալ լցնում եք 50գ եռման   ջրի մեջ, այն շոգեխաշում մի քանի րոպե (չվախենք, թողեք հանգիստ սևանա), քամում այն, ստացված 50գ թուրմի վրա լցնում եք 50գ կամֆորայի սպիրտ, խառնում ու դնում սառնարանը: Ամեն օր, ցանկալի է օրական երեք անգամ սրբում եք "վնասված"/դուրս տված/ հատվածները: 

Հ.Գ. Եղանակը օդից ընկած չի  :Wink:  
Իսկ պրոբլեմներ չունենալու համար պետք է դեմքը խնամել, միշտ մաքուր պահել ու գոնե մի քանի ամիսը մեկ լվանալ  :Jpit:  Առողջություն ձեր դեմքին  :Smile:

----------

aerosmith (13.08.2009), Shah (17.07.2010), Ապե Ջան (13.08.2009), Արամ (13.08.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:Yes: մի հատ դեղատոմս էլ ես գիտեմ...
1%-անոց սալիցիաթթվի մեջ պշրում  լցնում ենք 5 հատ լեվոմիցիդին, 5դոքսիցիկլին, բորաթթու ու մի պուճուչիկ ալոեի  մաքրած լվացած ճյուղ  :Wink:

----------

Economist (07.04.2009), Ամմէ (05.12.2012)

----------


## Dayana

> մի հատ դեղատոմս էլ ես գիտեմ...
> 1%-անոց սալիցիաթթվի մեջ պշրում  լցնում ենք 5 հատ լեվոմիցիդին, 5դոքսիցիկլին, բորաթթու ու մի պուճուչիկ ալոեի  մաքրած լվացած ճյուղ


մենակ բորաթթուն հերիքա  :Wink: 

Հեսա մարդի մտածելու են Դայանան եսիմ ինչ վիճակումա  :Jpit:  ուղղակի ծանոթ կոսմետոլոգ ունեմ  :Blush:

----------

Annushka (12.08.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> մենակ բորաթթուն հերիքա 
> 
> Հեսա մարդի մտածելու են Դայանան եսիմ ինչ վիճակումա  ուղղակի ծանոթ կոսմետոլոգ ունեմ


 :Love: իմն էլ ծանոթ բժշկուհի ա Դայ  :Blush: .. իդեպ օգնում ա  :Cool:

----------


## Dorian

Մի քանի տարի առաջ ես էլ նման խնդիր ունեի... Անցավ ինքն իրեն:

Բայց լսել եմ, որ պզուկներից ընդմիշտ ազատվելու համար բավական է ուտել մեկ գդալ գարեջրի դրոժ (թթխմոր...): Եթե գարեջրի գործարանում աշխատող ծանոթ ունեք` դիմեք:

Ամեն դեպքում ես խորհուրդ կտայի կոսմետիկ միջոցներով պայքարել: Հիմա շատ տարատեսակ կոսմետիկա կա մաշկի հետ կապված ցանկացած խնդիրներ վերացնելու համար:

----------


## Jarre

> Ամեն դեպքում ես խորհուրդ կտայի կոսմետիկ միջոցներով պայքարել:


Ժողովուրդ, ո՞նց եք կարծում, եթե առանց բուն պատճառը պարզելու՝ կոսմետիկ միջոցներով մաքրեք, հետո նորից չի՞ հայտնվելու։

----------

davidus (13.08.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժողովուրդ, ո՞նց եք կարծում, եթե առանց բուն պատճառը պարզելու՝ կոսմետիկ միջոցներով մաքրեք, հետո նորից չի՞ հայտնվելու։


Լիովին համաձայն եմ Ժարի հետ. եթե պատճառը չգտնվի, ու պայքարեք միայն հետևանքի դեմ, ստիպված եք լինելու անընդհատ վերացնել հետևանքները, որովհետև քանի դեռ պատճառը չի բացահայտվել ու վերացվել, հետևանքը միշտ էլ կլինի։ Կոսմետոլոգներն էլ, ենթադրում եմ, որ լավ բիզնես կանեն ձեր պզուկների վրա։ Դե, պարզ է, իրենց համար մշտական այցելու կլինեք. պզուկները հա կառաջանան, իրենք էլ հա «կպայքարեն» դրանց դեմ ու փող կաշխատեն։  :Wacko:  Կոմետոլոգների աշխատանքը նսեցմացնելու նպատակ բնավ չունեմ, ուղղակի կարծում եմ, որ պզուկների խնդիրը մի քիչ ուրիշ ոլորտի է պատկանում, եթե, իհարկե, խոսքը զուտ ժամանակավոր «բուժման» մասին չէ։

Պատանեկան տարիքում առաջացող պզուկներն ինչ–որ առումով նույնիսկ բնական երևույթ կարելի է համարել։ Էդպիսի պզուկներ շատերն են ունենում, բայց դրանք սովորաբար տարիքի հետ անցնում են։ Իսկ եթե այդ տարիքից դուրս եք եկել, բայց դեռ ունեք նկատելի պզուկներ, կամ եթե դրանք առաջացել են ավելի մեծ տարիքում, ուրեմն ինչ–որ պատճառ կա, որը պետք է պարզել։ Հաճախ դրանք լինում են վատ նյութափոխանակության, որոշ սննդանյութերից կամ այլ բաներից ալերգիայի, ինչպես նաև որոշ օրգանների ոչ լիարժեք գործունեության հետևանք։ Այնպես որ նախքան պզուկների դեմ պայքարելու միջոցներ ձեռք առնելը, կարծում եմ, ճիշտ կլինի մի հատ ստուգվել, հետո արդեն ըստ այդմ համապատասխան միջոցներ ձեռնարկել։

----------

davidus (13.08.2009), Jarre (06.04.2009), Second Chance (07.04.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> մի հատ դեղատոմս էլ ես գիտեմ...
> 1%-անոց սալիցիաթթվի մեջ պշրում  լցնում ենք 5 հատ լեվոմիցիդին, 5դոքսիցիկլին, բորաթթու ու մի պուճուչիկ ալոեի  մաքրած լվացած ճյուղ


Էս դեպքում էլ պետք ա վստահ լինեք, որ լեվոմիցիտինից ալերգիա չունեք, թե չէ, ինչպես ասում են, ունքը շինելու տեղը, աչքը կհանեք :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Իսկ դուք գիտե՞ք  թե ինչ աստիճանի ուժեղ անտիբիոտիկ ա լևոմիցետինը: Էն էլ 5 հատ  :Shok:   :Shok:   :Shok:

----------

Ariadna (06.04.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Իսկ եթե այդ տարիքից դուրս եք եկել, բայց դեռ ունեք նկատելի պզուկներ, կամ եթե դրանք առաջացել են ավելի մեծ տարիքում, ուրեմն ինչ–որ պատճառ կա, որը պետք է պարզել։ Հաճախ դրանք լինում են վատ նյութափոխանակության, որոշ սննդանյութերից կամ այլ բաներից ալերգիայի, ինչպես նաև որոշ օրգանների ոչ լիարժեք գործունեության հետևանք։ Այնպես որ նախքան պզուկների դեմ պայքարելու միջոցներ ձեռք առնելը, կարծում եմ, ճիշտ կլինի մի հատ ստուգվել, հետո արդեն ըստ այդմ համապատասխան միջոցներ ձեռնարկել։


Շատ ճիշտ ես Ուլուանա։  Ես նկատել եմ, որ շատերը մատների արանքով են նայում այս հարցին, բայց իրականում այդ երևույթը լուրջ ազդանշան է և պահաջում է համապատասխան քայլեր։  Երբեմն պատճառը նույնիսկ կարող են լինել ինֆեկցիաները և վիրուսները։  Օրինակ ստաֆիլակոկից էլ է առաջանում պզուկներ ու մարդիկ միամիտի պես այդ դուրս տվածն են ուզում վերացնեն, առանց մտածելու, որ շա՜տ ավելի լուրջ պրոբլեմ ունեն, որ անհապաղ պետք է բուժել։

Նկատե՞լ եք, որ սովորաբար մարդիկ անհապաղ բուժում են երևացող խնդիրները՝ այն ինչ տեսնում են բոլորը, բայց չերևացողներին այդքան էլ ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում։  Այ սա այդ դեպքերից մեկն է։

----------

erexa (26.05.2014)

----------


## Economist

> Իսկ դուք գիտե՞ք  թե ինչ աստիճանի ուժեղ անտիբիոտիկ ա լևոմիցետինը: Էն էլ 5 հատ


Բա ինչքան էլ դառնա :Bad:  Բայց լավ օգնումա՝ հատկապես Փոքրիկի գրած միջոցով:
Քնելուց առաջ պռիսիպկա քսեք պզուկներին, բայց որ մեջը դուխի չլնի: Օճառն էլ դուխի չպետք է պարունակի, թե չէ ավելի կծաղկեք:  :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> Ցավոտ թեմա.....ինչպես պայքարել պզուկների դեմ?


Նախ, պիտի սնունդը կարգավորել, ցանկացած կոսմետոլոգ կամ մաշկաբան նույնը կասի: Մինչև սնունդը չփոխեք, արդյունք չի լինի: Բոլոր յուղային ուտելիքները պիտի հասցնել մինիմալի, ինչպես նաև քաղցրեղենը: 
Մաշկը պետք է մաքուր պահել ու  ձեռքով անընդհատչկպնել: Մաշկի ցանկացած կոսմետիկ-դեկորատիվ կրեմներից, պուդրաներից պետք է հրաժարվել, որոնք թեև ինչ-որ չափով կոծկում են պզուկները, բայց սնուցում ու շատացնում են դրանք: 
Եթե մաշկի վիճակը իրոք շատ վատն է, արժի գնալ մաշկաբանի կամ գոնե հմուտ կոսմետելոգի մոտ:

----------


## Aurora

Վերցնում եք գրեյֆրուտ միրգը (հայերեն տարբերակը հիմա չեմ հիշում), խնձոր, գազար ու  քամում եք հյութաքամիչով։ Առաջացած հյութը ամեն առավոտ սոված փորին խմեք, մի շաբաթ հետո կունենաք մաքուր մաշկ, փորձված միջոց է։ Գրեյֆրուտ-ը պարտադիր է։ :Ok:

----------

Razo (07.10.2010)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Վերցնում եք գրեյֆրուտ միրգը (հայերեն տարբերակը հիմա չեմ հիշում), խնձոր, գազար ու  քամում եք հյութաքամիչով։ Առաջացած հյութը ամեն առավոտ սոված փորին խմեք, մի շաբաթ հետո կունենաք մաքուր մաշկ, փորձված միջոց է։ Գրեյֆրուտ-ը պարտադիր է։


Իսկ ի՞նչ չափաբաժնով: :Smile:

----------


## Adriano

Վառեք թող գնա :Hands Up:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ցավոտ թեմա.....ինչպես պայքարել պզուկների դեմ


Սա իսկապես  լուրջ  թեմա է հատկապես աղջիկների համար, եվ  խնդիրը  կդառնա  իսկապես ցավոտ եվ  պրոբլեմատիկ եթե  վատ մասնագետների կողմից կատարվի  սխալ բուժում: Եթե  ժամանակին  դեմը չառնել, մաշկի վրա, այդ  պզուկներից  կարող են առաջանալ  խորը եվ  ակնհայտ երեվացող  փոսիկներ, որոց դեմը հետագայում  արդեն  հնարավոր չէ առնել: Հարազատ քույրս իր ողջ կյանքում պայքարում է այդ պրոբլեմի հետ, էնպես որ  արդեն  լավ ծանոթ եմ այդ խնդրի հետ:  Վատ մասնագետը , բուժման ընթացքում կարող է  ինֆեկցիա անցկացնել,ինչը  էլ ավելի  կխորացնի  պրոբլեմը:

Պուշկինի վրա կա  կոմետոլոգիական կենտրոն, մաշկի հետ խնդիրներ ունեցողների  խորհուրդ  կտամ  դիմել  այդ  կենտրոնի  մասնագետ  Մարգարիտա  Ռշտունովնային: Քրոջս ահագին օգնել է:

----------


## Aurora

> Իսկ ի՞նչ չափաբաժնով:


Մեկ մեծ գրեյֆրուտ, մեկ խնձոր, մեկ մեծ գազար, ստացվում է մեկ բաժակ հյութ, որը մաքրում է օրգանիզմը  խարամներից, մաքրում է արյունը, երեվի գաղտնիքը սրա մեջ է։

----------

Amaru (13.08.2009), Փոքրիկ (13.08.2009)

----------


## Loki

Ինձ մոտ բարձր դասարաններում կար պզուկների խնդիր... շատ-շատ էր նեղություն տալիս, ինչ անում էի չէր օգնում... հետո ինքնաբերաբար անցավ... երևի ինչոր տարիքային հորմոնալ հիպեր-ակտիվության հետ էր կապված... Հիմա նորմալ ա, պզուկները տարին մեկ-երկու անգամ են հիշում իմ մասին... Կարծում եմ, որ համարյա բոլորի մոտ էլ տարիքային ա, так что առանձնապես մի վնուշկվեք, ուղղակի փորձեք ուշադրություն չդարձնել, մաքուր պահել մաշկը, չբզբզել ու ամեն ինչ ինքն իրեն կանցնի

ՀԳ
Չէ, չմտածեք, հորմոններս մինչև հիմա էլ լավ ակտիվ են, ուղղակի առանց անցանկալի հետևանքների ׃)

----------


## aerosmith

այ մարդ թողեք հանգիստ դրանց, կարևորը մի քչփորեք, ուղղակի մաքուր պահեք կանցնի կգնա։ Իսկ եթե քչփորեք ապագայում կունենաք մաշկային կաոսներով լի դեմք։
Չեմ վախեցնում սա իրական փաստա։

----------


## Սլիմ

Նախ աղիքներնա պետք մաքրել, հետո էլ չրրացնող նյութեր քսեք անընդհատ,ամենաէլէմենտարը թեկուզ պրիսիպկան, չոր սառույցն էլա օգնում:Գնացեք չիստկայի, լավ օգնումա, եթե մասնագետը հմուտա: Մի սեղմեք, թողեք հանգիստ, երբ սեղմում եք, էտ միջի ջուրը թափվումա ու կողքերը տարածվումա: 
Սենց մի բաղադրատոմս էլ ես ասեմ, թրմում եք կանաչ թեյը, ռամաշկան, պետրուշկան, հետք թուրմը լցնում եէ ցառույցի ամանի մեջ ու դնում սառնարանը, ամեն երեկոյան և առավոտյան մաքրում եք դեմքը այդ սառույցի կտորիկներից մեկով: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամենաճիշտ միջոցը. մաշկը մաքուր պահեք, պզուկները օճառաջրով լավ լվացեք ու չքչփորեք, թե չէ ինֆեկցիա կանցնի


Չի կարելի  :Tongue:  Օճառը մաշկի թթվային՝ մանրէասպան միջավայրը դարձնում է հիմնային, հետևաբար մաշկը խոցելի է դառնում զանազան մանրէների նկատմամբ: Հա, պետք է մաքուր պահել, բայց ցանկալի է օճառ հնարավորինս քիչ օգտագործել, հատկապես պզուկոտ տարածքներում: Օճառն առաջին հերթին ձեռքերի համար է նախատեսված:

Ինչ վերաբերում է պայքարելուն... Կախված է նրանից, թե ինչ պզուկներ են: Եթե սովորական պատանեկան պզուկներ են, կարելի է օգտագործել սալիցիլաթթվի 2-3 տոկոսանոց լուծույթ: Օրը երկու անգամ բամբակով քսում ես պզուկոտ մասին, սպասում, որ չորանա: 

Բայց ինչպես նշեց Jarre-ը, պատճառները կարող են տարբեր լինել, և եթե դու հասունացման տարիքում չես, ցանկալի է, որ նախ պատճառը պարզես: Իսկ դա կարող է տարբեր լինել՝ սկսած էնդոկրին և նյութափոխանակային խանգարումներից, վերջացրած աղիների դիսֆունկցիայով:

----------

Ապե Ջան (13.08.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Իսկ Clearasil-ը լավ օգնում է՞, օրինակ քույրիկս Կլեառասիլի օճառով էր դեմքը լվանում, չորացնում ա միտեսակ մաշկը բայց :Think:

----------


## Ariadna

Մեր աշխատողին բժիշկը նշանակել է Զիներիտ, քսում է պզուկներին, օրը երկու անգամ, ասում է որ շատ է օգնում ու լավ չորացնում։

----------

Yevuk (28.08.2009)

----------


## cold skin

> Մեր աշխատողին բժիշկը նշանակել է Զիներիտ





> Ինչ վերաբերում է պայքարելուն... Կախված է նրանից, թե ինչ պզուկներ են: Եթե սովորական պատանեկան պզուկներ են, կարելի է օգտագործել սալիցիլաթթվի 2-3 տոկոսանոց լուծույթ: Օրը երկու անգամ բամբակով քսում ես պզուկոտ մասին, սպասում, որ չորանա:


Օգտագործել եմ և՛ «Զիներիտ», և՛ սացիլաթթվի 2-3 տոկասանոց լուծույթը: Իհարեկ վերջինս հատուկ լուծույթ էր՝ կոչվում է «ԱՆՏԻ-ԱԿՆԵ», շաատ գոհ եմ: Երկուսն էլ լավ չորացնում են հարթացնում մաշկը, եթե իրոք «պատանեկան» պզուկներ են, որոնք ոչ մի կապ չունեն նյութափոխանակության, աղիների և «այլոց» հետ…

----------


## Սլիմ

Ասում են ցինկի քսուկներ են վաճառում, որ էլի օգնում է: :Smile: 
Կարևորը մի նեղվեք էրեխեք ջան, մի մոտ կաին խնդիրներ մաշկի հետ կապված 15 տարեկանում, ոնց էի նեղվում, տառապում էի, էլ ինչ ասես չեմ արել, հետո անցան ժամանակի հետ: Խնամեք մաշկը, ոչ մի միջոց մի խնայեք դրա համար ու հաստատ կստացվի սիրու , հարթ ու պեռսիկի նման մաշկ :Smile:

----------


## Yevuk

> Մեր աշխատողին բժիշկը նշանակել է Զիներիտ, քսում է պզուկներին, օրը երկու անգամ, ասում է որ շատ է օգնում ու լավ չորացնում։


Ես էլ եմ օգտագործել Զիներիտը, ինձ շատ լավ օգնեց… Սակայն մարդկանց գիտեմ, որոնց վրա լավ չի ազդում էտ դեղը, մաշկը սկսում է դեղնել ու ցան է տալիս…

----------


## komitasci

> Ցավոտ թեմա.....ինչպես պայքարել պզուկների դեմ?


միակ արդյունավետ միջոցը որ գիտեմ,էտ zinerit-նա.մի քիչ թանկա,մոտավոր  4000 դրամ,բայց երկու անգամ քսելուց հետո լրիվ անցնումա.դեղատներումա լինում

----------


## aerosmith

ես մի բան լսել եմ, բայց չգիտեմ հաստատ ճգնումա թե չէ.
սխտորի հյութը ամեն անգամ քսեք դուրս տված հատվածին, ու մի քանի անգամից հետո չորանում թափում են, բայց զգայուն ու ալերգիկ մաշկին բոլոր դեպքորում խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս

----------


## Ծով

խորհուրդ եմ տալիս clean-clear լասիոնները...
կանաչավունը ամենօրյա դեմքը մաքրելու համար, կարմիրը, եթե արդեն պզուկներ կան, վառելու համար:
մեկ էլ էս հայերն են հորինել :LOL:  սպիրտով նախ վառում են պզուկը, հետո պրիսիպկա քսում, որ չորացնի, օգնում ա...դեմքն էլ չփորփրելը ինձ թվում ա պարզ ա :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Փիսիկ

էդ անտերներին, ինչքան ձեռ ես տալիս, էնքան շատանում են ու ավելի ցավոտ դառնում  :Sad:  
ես պատանեկան տարիքում ընդհանրապես խնդիրներ չեմ ունեցել, ԱՄՆ-ում ապրելու ընթացքում, ինձ թվում ա ջրից ա - ահավոր փոխվեց թե մաշկս, թե մազերիս որակը ու այսպես տառապում եմ տարիներով  :Sad: ((

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ամերիկայում իմ դեմքն էլ անտանելի էր դարձել: Այնքան ահավոր էր, որ նույնիսկ ծածկող կրեմ քսած անտատնելի էր: Ծնողներս օդանավակայանում ինձ չճանաչեցին:  :Sad:  Օդ, ջուր, սնունդ, ամեն ինչից է: Ամբողջ օրգանիզմս էր բողոքի ցույց անում:
Ինձ նշանակել էին ծծմբի քսուկ, սկզբում 1-2 տոկոսանոց, հետո 3-4-5, բավական օգնեց, բայց լրիվ չանցկացրեց:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Նայեք այստեղ,օգտակար խորհուրդներ շատ կան :Smile:

----------


## Katka

Чайное дерево( հայերեն թարգմանությամբ չգիտեմ)օգնում է:

----------


## Գեա

կորյակների դեմ պայքարելու համար առաջին հերթին պետք է պարզել պատճառը:իսկ դրանք բազմաթիվ են`սկսած դեռահասային տարիքին բնորոշ հորմոնալ դիսբալանսով ,վերջացրած 
ստրեպտո-ստաֆիլոկոկային ինֆեկցվածությամբ:Բայց կա նաև մի շատ կարևոր էթիոլոգիկ ֆակտոր ևս`դա միկրոսկսպիկ տզերն են ,որոնք սիրում են ապրել բարձերի բմբուլներում և արդյունքում տեղափոխվում են մաշկի վրա և սնվելով էպիթելային հյուսվածքով մտնում նրա ավելի խորը շերտերի մեջ:նրանց կենսագործունեության հետևանքով մաշկը բորբոքվում է,միանում է երկրորդային ինֆեկցիա ,դա արտահայտվում է կորյակային ցանով և   կլինիկորեն շատ դժվար է տարբերել վուլգար ֆուրունկուլոզից:Պրոբլեմը կայանում է նրանում ,որ սխալ բուժման դեպքում տզերը ավելի են խորանում և բորբոքումը ավելի է բարդանում:Պրոցեսը տևում է երկարատև և չբուժելու դեպքում դառնում է կելոիդ սպիների առաջացման պատճառ:
 Դեմքին քսուկներ քսեք գրագետ մաշկաբանի խորհրդատվությունից հետո:

----------


## Lord

խորհուրդ կտամ ժավելով լվացվել, էլ հաստատ չի լինի

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> խորհուրդ կտամ ժավելով լվացվել, էլ հաստատ չի լինի


Ինքդ փորձե՞լ ես:

----------


## Lord

> Ինքդ փորձե՞լ ես:


չէ իմ մոտ շաատ հազվադեպ են պզուկներ լինում

----------


## Okamigo

Էս ձախ ուսիս պզուկներա լինում,չգիտեմ ոնց պայքարեմ սրա դեմ,մերս դեղատաննա աշխատում,խորհուրդ տվեք,ասեմ էդ դեղերը բերի

----------


## Մանուլ

> *Պերեկիսի վադառոդով վառել*


Ընկերուհիս գնացել էր կոսմետոլոգի մոտ, պերեկիսով վառել էր, ամբողջ դեմքն ուռել էր: Հետքն էլ մի շաբաթից ավել ա՝ չի անցնում: Տարբեր դեղեր ա խմում, քսուքներ ա քսում դեմքին, որ անցնի: Նենց որ բոլորովին լավ միջոց չի:

----------


## Haykolo1991

քանի որ այս թեման հիմանակնում մաշկի հետ է կապված,որոշեցիմ հարցս այստեղ գրեմ......ես գիտեմ, որ կա մի քսուկ ,որ ծածկումա մամնի մաշկի այն մասերը,որը որ չես ցանականում երեւա...ասենք խալեր,պեպեններ,բնածին թերություններ եւ այլն...ու նաեւ շատ դժվարա մաքրվում...ով գիտի, թե որտեղից կարելի է ձերք բերել այդ քսուքը եւ ինչքան մոտավորապես արժե????

----------


## Արամ

ուղղակի ձեռք մի տվեք

----------


## Yevuk

> ուղղակի ձեռք մի տվեք


Հեշտ ես ասում:  :Jpit: 
Իմ կարծիքով ամենաճիշտը լավ կոսմետոլոգի մոտ գնալն է: Համ ձեր հարցերին կպատասխանի, համ ճիշտ դեղ կնշանակի, համ էլ դեմքը կմաքրի:  :Smile: 
Քույրս մի քանի ամիս առաջ գնացել էր կոսմետոլոգի մոտ. ճիշտ ա, առաջին երկու-երեք օրերը ոնց-որ պատերազմի դաշտից եկած լիներ, բայց հետո ամեն ինչ անցավ, մաքրվեց:  :Wink:

----------

Ֆոտոն (03.09.2010)

----------


## tikopx

ինձ մի անգամ Հասյտանի լավագույն բժիշկը`տարիքով կին էր , անունը չեմ հիշում, այդ ուղղությունով, խարհորդ տվեց, եթե սղմում ես , ուրեմն սղմի ենքան, մինչև արուն գա, հանկարծ կիսատ չթողես, թե չէ ավելիյա վատանում
ինքը սաղ խոստերից էր սարքում դեղերը, 1 ամսում դեմքս , որ սկսի ես չէի կարում նակեի , ոտի կանգնեցրեց :Smile:  :
ՀԱԼԱԼԱ, ապրի ինքը

----------

ՆանՍ (04.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (03.09.2010)

----------


## Արամ

եթե դեռահասության պրիշիկների մասին է խոսքը, պետք է ուղղակի ձեռք չտալ և վերջ

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Ճիշտ է ուղղակի ձեռք մի տվեք,իսկ եթե շատ եք մտածում օգտագործեք Զիներիդ,հաստատ օգնում է:

----------


## Haykolo1991

ես գնում եմ բժշկի եվ գիտեմ,որ պետքա ստուգել հորմոնները.աղիքները եվ լյարդը...եթե ապրոբլեմնր եղան ,պետքա նախ դրանք բուժել....եւ նաեւ ինձ ասել է,որ Հայասանի բժիշկների մեծ մասը հիվանդերին չիստկա են անում,այսինքն ինչ որ սարքով սեղմում հանում են...ու ովընկնում է այդ բժկի ձերքը լավ չի լինում..հետո մաշկ վրա փոսեր են արաջանում ու դա էլ բուժել չի լինում

իսկ իմ հարցին,ոչ ոք չպատասխանեց...որտեղից գնեմ այդ ծածկող քսուքը?

----------


## vitaminka

> Ճիշտ է ուղղակի ձեռք մի տվեք,իսկ եթե շատ եք մտածում օգտագործեք Զիներիդ,հաստատ օգնում է:


հաստատում եմ,շատ լավ պրեպառատ է,բայց ավելի շատ օգնում է կորյակների ցանի դեպքում:

----------


## Shah

Ուրեմն ժողովուրդ ջան, ցավոտ թեման իմ համար նաև ցավոտ էր մոտ 2 տարի առաջ... անալիզները ոչ մի բան ցույց չէին տալիս, դե ես էլ առանձնապես հույս էլ չունեյի... որոշեցի տարբեր բաներ փորձել, սպիրտով մաքրելը օգուտ չտվեց, անտիբիոտիկներից մոտ մի շաբաթ հետո նորից սկսվեց, վիտամինների շարանները նույնպես օգուտ չտվեցին... մոտ մի տարի առաջ կարդացի մի հոդված պզուկների դեմ պայքարի մասին, որտեղ ասվում էր, որ հիմնականում աղիքների պրոբլեմների հետևանքով են առաջանում պզուկները, իսկ դրա *առաջին նշաններն են*`*
1. Փորկապությունը
2. Երեսի յուղոտ փայլը
3. Եւ իհարկե պզուկները*
Էս ամենը իհարկե սխալ սննդի ու սխալ ապրելակերպի հետևանքներն են, ավելի շատ պետք է օգտագործել բանջարեղեն և մրգեր ու հնարավորիս չափով քչացնել հացաբուլկեղենը:
Եւ այսպես, ինչպես պայքարել պզուկների, յուղոտ մաշկի և փորկապության դեմ:
- Առաջին հերթին խորհուրդ ա տրվում *փորի վարժություններ* անել(պրես), ամեն օր ու հաց ուտելուց մոտ մեկ-մեկուկես ժամ հետո(համել մի քիչ փոր կքցեք): 
- Երկրորդը` մենք պետք ա *օրեկան օգտագործենք առնվազն երկու լիտր ջուր* (չենք մոռանում որ ջուրը խմենք ուտելուց կես ժամ առաջ և ուտելուց ժամուկես հետո):
Էս ամենը օգնում ա, եթե խնդիրներ չունեք լյարդի` ինֆեկցված արյան ու հորմոնային պրոբլեմներ:
Շնորհակալություն` http://www.pryschik.ru/

----------

tikopx (07.10.2010)

----------


## չեզոք

իմ մոտ գիտեք էտ անիծյալ պզուկները գիտեք ինչ ձև ունեն, թարախոտ ծայր չունեն, ուռած են, կոշտ են ու ցավոտ,  սովորաբար բավականին մեծ են լինում, երկար ժամանակ չեն անցնում, անցնելուց հետո էլ անպայման հետք է մնում, դեմքիս հետքեր կան որ մոտ 5 տարվա են, բայց դեռ կարմիր են: Չգիտեմ ինչ անեմ, հիգիենայի հարցում շատ ուշադիր եմ, միշտ մաքուր եմ պահում, վերջերս սննդակարգիցս քաղցրը հանել եմ, բայց միևնույնն է չի օգնում: Շատ միջոցներ եմ փորցել չի օգնում՝ զիներիտը սարսափելի չորացնում է մաշկս ու ավելի խոցելի է դարցնում, անտիբիոտիկներով պատրաստված միջոցներն ել են նույն էֆեկտը ունենում, սելտոնն էլ չօգնեց: Չգիտեմ ում դիմեմ՝ մաշկաբանի թե կոսմետոլոգի, ինչ խորուրդ կտաք ու ինչ լավ կլինիկայի տեղ գիտեք, որտեղ կարող են նորմալ անալիզներ անցկացնել ու բուժում նշանակել:

----------


## AniwaR

> իմ մոտ գիտեք էտ անիծյալ պզուկները գիտեք ինչ ձև ունեն, թարախոտ ծայր չունեն, ուռած են, կոշտ են ու ցավոտ,  սովորաբար բավականին մեծ են լինում, երկար ժամանակ չեն անցնում, անցնելուց հետո էլ անպայման հետք է մնում, դեմքիս հետքեր կան որ մոտ 5 տարվա են, բայց դեռ կարմիր են: Չգիտեմ ինչ անեմ, հիգիենայի հարցում շատ ուշադիր եմ, միշտ մաքուր եմ պահում, վերջերս սննդակարգիցս քաղցրը հանել եմ, բայց միևնույնն է չի օգնում: Շատ միջոցներ եմ փորցել չի օգնում՝ զիներիտը սարսափելի չորացնում է մաշկս ու ավելի խոցելի է դարցնում, անտիբիոտիկներով պատրաստված միջոցներն ել են նույն էֆեկտը ունենում, սելտոնն էլ չօգնեց: Չգիտեմ ում դիմեմ՝ մաշկաբանի թե կոսմետոլոգի, ինչ խորուրդ կտաք ու ինչ լավ կլինիկայի տեղ գիտեք, որտեղ կարող են նորմալ անալիզներ անցկացնել ու բուժում նշանակել:


Իմ կարծիքով, արժի անպայման մաշկաբան բժշկի դիմել: Կոսմետոլոգները հաճախ միայն արտաքինից են «բուժում», ինչը լավագույն դեպքում տալիս է ժամանակավոր արդյունք, վատագույն դեպքում՝ հետագայում շատ ավելի ծանր հետևանքներ է թողնում:  :Fool:

----------

չեզոք (07.12.2010), Ֆոտոն (07.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Իմ մոտ թրաշվելուց հետո ա լինում, դե ընդամենը մեկ երկու հատ, բայց դե էտ էլ հերիք ա որ գենոցիդ կազմակերպեմ:

Եթե ամբողջ երեսը պատված է պզուկներով ապա զբաղվեք սեքսով կամ էլ թարգեք մանկապատանեկան կայֆերը :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## AniwaR

Հա, մեկ էլ խորհուրդ կտամ հիմար խորհուրդներին առանձնապես ուշադրություն չդարձնել: Մաստուրբացիան պզուկների առաջացման պատճառ չի:

----------

VisTolog (24.12.2010), Արամ (13.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, մեկ էլ խորհուրդ կտամ հիմար խորհուրդներին առանձնապես ուշադրություն չդարձնել: Մաստուրբացիան պզուկների առաջացման պատճառ չի:


Չէ հա, լու՞րջ ես ասում, էտ ոնց ստացվեց որ էտ լուրջը մենակ դու թոքերդ քաշեցիր:
Ոնց հասկացա ստորագրությունդ կարգավիճակիդ համապատասխանում է:

----------


## anahit96

Ճիշտ ա,բայց եթե մի քիչ չքչփորես ուռումա ու դու ոնց որ ..................

----------


## syuz

Ես իմ խորհուրդները կարամ տամ...Դեղատնից վերցրեք 1 հատ ԿԱԼԵՆԴՈՒԼԱՅԻ ՆԱՍՏՈՅԿԱ (հայերեն`ՎԱՂԵՆԱԿԻ ՈԳԵԹՈՒՐՄ`150 դրամ) մեջը լցրեք 3 հատ լավ փշրած ԼԵՎՈՄԻՑԵՏԻՆ`250 դրամ, հաբերից ու ամեն օր մի քանի անգամ մաքրեք դեմքը էտ լասյոնով.Կալենդուլան շատ լավա դեմքին մաքրումա անցկացնումա պզուկները իսկ էտ դեղը պզուկները չորացնումա ու շուտ լավացնում..բայց շատ դառնա լասյոնը աշխատեք բերանի շուրջը չքսվի.Եթե պետք լինի կարամ էլի շատ լավ միջոցներ ասեմ.փորձված են , անվնաս ու օգուտն էլ սպասացնել չի տա.

----------


## Morg

Իմ մոտ թրաշի փրփուրից եղավ, որովհետև թրաշվելուց մի քանի ժամ սկսվում էր կթրյակներ առաջանալ: Փոխեցի փրփուրս ու հիմա ամեն ինչ նորմալ է:

----------

